
China's influence via WeChat 'flying under the radar of Western democracies - colawars
https://www.zdnet.com/article/chinas-influence-via-wechat-is-flying-under-the-radar-of-most-western-democracies/
======
pphysch
> At the higher levels, there's what Tatlow calls "elite capture" of German
> political and business leaders.

> One example is the establishment of the China-Brücke (China Bridge), headed
> by a deputy president of the Bundestag, the German parliament. Others on the
> board include the German representatives of Huawei and Alibaba, and
> representatives of other political parties.

> "They start out doing calligraphy or music, and suddenly there they are,
> [on] an all-paid tour of China, visiting AI installations or factories, and
> business development parks, and technology transfer centres," she said.

Thoughtful individuals embracing long-overdue geopolitical multipolarity?
Impossible! It must be a CCP psy-op preying on naive professionals.

Stunning amounts of FUD in this article.

------
president
From my experience, there is a dearth of illegal content (e.g. illegal
trading, solicitation of prostitution) and an unlimited supply of Chinese
propaganda on WeChat. I wouldn't be surprised if the FBI was already
monitoring communications and content being posted on there. If not, they
really should be.

------
chriselles
Baidu Alibaba Tencent Huawei

They are like China’s Army, Navy, Air Force, and Marines in the .com Cold War.

India is banning Chinese apps like Tik Tok and WeChat, and Australia are
floating the idea as well.

Cold War 2.0 bifurcation between BATH & FAANG.

But which way will developing world economies go?

Chaotic capitalist FAANG “freedom”?

Or BATH surveillance state moderators under perpetual Chinese CCP/PLA/MSS
admins?

One Belt, One Road debt trap diplomacy may play a big role here on the digital
layer.

